# Please Help! Hashimotos Results?



## smb32 (May 29, 2017)

Please help me sort out my what these symptoms/results could mean. I am at the end of my rope with this.

have the following symptoms : extreme fatigue, cold extremities, poor motor control on hands/feet, adult cystic acne, bloated face and body, weight gain, thinning hair, loss of muscle.

I've always suspected that I have thyroid issues, given my symptoms and a long family history of hypothyroidism. I finally got so frustrated with my GP telling me I was fine that I recently went to an endo, who suspects hashimotos. we ran several tests two weeks ago. Initial results showed an overly active parasympathetic system (apparently indicative of adrenal problems), to the point that the results were in line with someone who is sleeping or meditating (which I was not). She also ran blood tests. I have called the office daily to check on results and she's been "too busy to call me" but has had a nurse fax me the results. Given that nine different categories came back as abnormal, I am concerned. I would appreciate any opinions you all are able to provide on my test results given your own experience.

TSH 1.55 miu/l (normal .4-4)
Free T4 .8 ng/dl (normal .8-1.6)
TT3 .9 ng/ml (normal .8-1.6)

Abnormal Results:
Elevated: CPK, Folate , HLDL
Low: Lh2, FSH, MON%, MON#, bilirubin

I appreciate any thoughts any of you may have.


----------



## smb32 (May 29, 2017)

Please help me sort out my what these symptoms/results could mean. I am at the end of my rope with this.

have the following symptoms : extreme fatigue, cold extremities, poor motor control on hands/feet, adult cystic acne, bloated face and body, weight gain, thinning hair, loss of muscle.

I've always suspected that I have thyroid issues, given my symptoms and a long family history of hypothyroidism. I finally got so frustrated with my GP telling me I was fine that I recently went to an endo, who suspects hashimotos. we ran several tests two weeks ago. Initial results showed an overly active parasympathetic system (apparently indicative of adrenal problems), to the point that the results were in line with someone who is sleeping or meditating (which I was not). She also ran blood tests. I have called the office daily to check on results and she's been "too busy to call me" but has had a nurse fax me the results. Given that nine different categories came back as abnormal, I am concerned. I would appreciate any opinions you all are able to provide on my test results given your own experience.

TSH 1.55 miu/l (normal .4-4)
Free T4 .8 ng/dl (normal .8-1.6)
TT3 .9 ng/ml (normal .8-1.6)

Elevated: CPK, Folate , HLDL

Low: Lh2, FSH, MON%, MON#, bilirubin


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You are quite hypo.

You should be on thyroid medication but I would also ask to have your thyroid antibodies tested (TPO, TSI, Tg/TgAB).


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Free T4 .8 ng/dl (normal .8-1.6)
> TT3 .9 ng/ml (normal .8-1.6)


It's odd to see the same range - can you please confirm.

Your labs do, however reflect your being in a hypo state.


----------



## smb32 (May 29, 2017)

Thank you both for your responses.

I will request the antibodies test once I can finally get my doctor on the phone. I found it odd that she suspected Hashimotos but didn't do antibody testing in the first place!

On the ranges for the T4 and TT3, I rechecked my labs and the number range is (oddly) exactly the same (.8-1.6); however, FT4 is measured in DL's and TT3 in ML's.

Some of my research also has me looking at hypopituitarism, given that FT4/TT3, female hormones, and adrenal hormones all came up with abnormal responses.


----------



## missjulesdid (May 15, 2016)

smb32 said:


> Thank you both for your responses.
> 
> I will request the antibodies test once I can finally get my doctor on the phone. I found it odd that she suspected Hashimotos but didn't do antibody testing in the first place!
> 
> ...


FWIW, maybe 10 years ago I was told that I had mild putuitary hypothyroidism by an endo. Normal antibodies at the time.normal thyroid at the time. 10 years later and the hashimotos has finally revealed itself.


----------

